# Interplanetary U-Haul Truck



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

The year is 2085 the moon has been the home of a thriving mining operation for 30 years. The workers live in several domed communities surrounding the mines, the company Lunar Mining Inc. provides transportation for employees only. Miners and support staff must provide transportation for families and personal possessions. This has led to a booming space craft rental operation based on the U-Haul space station in earth orbit. 

I got the idea for this project from the Colonial Movers ship in Battlestar Galatica, the cargo box is made from two model car display cases. The main engines are paper towel tubes covered in sheet plastic, the docking engine in the back is from an old lighted makeup mirror. There are lights in the engines and cockpit I made the cab from a Revell 1/24 scale Vostok space ship. I added parts from the Revell 1/72 scale space shuttle and my spares box. The dude in the rented space suit is a 1/24 scale astronaut figure from New Ware. I was going for an old beat up and covered with moon dust look. 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/SpaceU-Haul012.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/SpaceU-Haul017.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/SpaceU-Haul026.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/SpaceU-Haul025.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/SpaceU-Haul032.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/SpaceU-Haul019.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/SpaceU-Haul015.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wonderfully done!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Did you make the decals yourself, and is that the top from a milk bottle as part of the engine nozzle at the rear? I alway thought that would make a good greeblie.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

MartinHatfield said:


> Did you make the decals yourself, and is that the top from a milk bottle as part of the engine nozzle at the rear? I alway thought that would make a good greeblie.


Thanks guys
The graphics are from the U-Haul web site I printed them on card stock paper and glued them to the model. Then I sprayed clear flat paint on them to protect the ink. The engine nozzle parts are indeed from small milk bottles.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I Love it!!Great work...looks real


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Amazing Model! 
Man does it look used. You weathered is so life like. You do awesome work!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I bet that costs more than $19.95 a day to rent! VERY cool!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Very very cool! I love interesting and unorthodox subjects like this one.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That is cute! It certainly does look well-used. Makes me think of the 1996 movie _Space Truckers_.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

What a kool kitbash project! Very ingenious and DIFFERENT!! Yay!! Good eye for detail and excellent paintwork! Nice job!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looks good! There's a nice feeling of "reality" to the design.

Of course if maintainence is anything like at my local UHaul place, I'd leave my suit on the whole time


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic idea! Some really great 'out of the box' thinking on display here. You did a superb job with this.

Sean


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

And it's the right colors to boot.!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn clever!


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Now _that_ is cool! Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Is that a gun/laser turret on the top?


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is that a gun/laser turret on the top?


You are correct sir, it's for space pirates.


----------



## AntMan3 (Apr 7, 2006)

..That is too kewl!

Great job.

- Tony


----------



## PetarB (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this. This a wonderful build, loads of atmosphere, and put a big smile on my face. Nicely done!


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

U-haul does NOT want to rent me something with lasers and capable of leaving the planet


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks everybody I'm really grateful for all of your comments and I have some Interesting news. I sent some pictures of the U-Haul to Fine Scale Modeler and they want to put them in the magazine.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Nova Designs said:


> I bet that costs more than $19.95 a day to rent! VERY cool!


Hmmm! Very Reasonable! 
I luvs da very used, familiar, utility type - future Vehicles & 
this qualifies in Spades! Great Build!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

RFluhr said:


> Thanks everybody I'm really grateful for all of your comments and I have some Interesting news. I sent some pictures of the U-Haul to Fine Scale Modeler and they want to put them in the magazine.


Great News! Congrats! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

It really does look stunning



This thread really inspired me to try a build of the battlestar Galactica "Colonial Movers" ship you always see in the original series into, maybe with some HO scale cargo containers as a base. 

Like I need another project on the bench :freak:


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

*New photos*

I have a few better pictures of the U-Haul so I thought I would post them.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/IMG_6337.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/IMG_6331.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/IMG_6332.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/IMG_6344.jpg

I just found out that Fine Scale Modeler magazine is going to publish some pics of the U-Haul.


----------

